# caribe



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

I have two caribes ranging from 6"-7" with 3 small reds around 4"-6" in a 65 gal. these two caribes are acting weird lately. They're going on circles under a driftwood and start chasing each other inside the tank. Are they breeding? I'll try to get a picture and catch them while doin it


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

If both have darkened up considerably, paired off, claimed a territory from which the chase off any intruder, and have started blowing a nest in the gravel, they _may_ be showing breeding behaviour.
It could also just be agressive behaviour, though...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Judazzz Posted on May 14 2004, 11:23 AM
> If both have darkened up considerably, paired off, claimed a territory from which the chase off any intruder, and have started blowing a nest in the gravel, they may be showing breeding behaviour.
> *It could also just be agressive behaviour, though...*


Agree, based on what I have seen here. Cariba are more aggressive in terms of breeding than nattereri. Suggest not disturbing them much and give them more privacy from outside disturbances.


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

no signs of darkening and blowing a nest. Probably they're just playing around


----------

